# when is book 2 of Metamorphosis coming out?



## Sedric the Hero (Nov 14, 2007)

Do we have any idea when Book 2 is coming out?? I've read Book 1 'Death of a Demon Lord' and want to read the next book. I thought it was supposed to be out by now


----------



## Morrus (Nov 14, 2007)

It was.  However, the editor suffered a bereavement, and asked for an extnesion, which we were glad to give him.  We're now looking at a late December release.


----------

